# Navajo Operations Change -San Juan River



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Navajo Release Increase*

Navajo release will be increasing to 350 cfs on Monday morning.

---
Susan Novak Behery, P.E.
Hydraulic Engineer
Reclamation
Western Colorado Area Office
Durango, CO
[email protected]
970-385-6560



BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR RELEASES

SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL
June 20, 2014


As a result of decreasing river flows in the San Juan River Basin, the Bureau of Reclamation has scheduled an increase in the release from Navajo Reservoir from 300 to 350 cubic feet per second (cfs) on Monday, June 23rd beginning at 4:00 a.m. Releases are made for the authorized purposes of the Navajo Unit, and to attempt to maintain a target base flow through the endangered fish critical habitat reach of the San Juan River (Farmington to Lake Powell).

The San Juan River Basin Recovery Implementation Program recommends a target base flow of between 500 cfs and 1,000 cfs through the critical habitat area. The target base flow is calculated as the weekly average of gaged flows throughout the critical habitat area. 

This scheduled release change is subject to changes in river flows and weather conditions. If you have any questions, please contact Susan Behery at 970-385-6560 or email at [email protected].


----------

